# Turtle Beach x11's PC Mic issue



## GoodEats (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright. So I've been trying to do a bunch of Lets Play videos and stuff but my Mic is being a royal you know what. When I had Windows XP I don't recall having an issue.

Issue: Feedback? Annoying sound? Hissing?
Information: My soundcard isn't compatible with Windows 7, I bought a $20 temp one, worked fine when I got it. It may be starting to go bad. The link below is a sound file of JUST the sound my mic is making, some reason I can't attach it. Half way through I boost the mic. I hope that helps.

Odd things: On Xbox, my headset works fine. No hiss, no noise, perfect. It plays audio beautifully on PC but it only seems to have an issue with the mic. Headset IS plugged BOTH mic and audio out into the sound card temp.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YTJ7QKT6
Sorry that it's megaupload.. I didn't know where else to take it... If anyone has a better site, I'll use it.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 6, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind, the USB portion isn't actually useful for anything but power. What a silly way to set up headphones, intercepting the line to the TV. That has to be one hell of a cable!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you sure the sound card just isn't currently set to playback the microphone input through the speaker output?


----------

